# Problem with stock radio



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I purchased my new Cruze back in December the heat did not work, I did not realize this until I drove off the lot and got the vehicle home. The following day was a sunday and the dealership was closed. At this time the radio worked fine from what I could tell. I brought the car back to the dealership monday morning to get the heat fixed, was no problem there as the entire car is under warranty. A few weeks after that I started having issues with the radio, I would start the engine and the radio would come on as normal and play for about 15 seconds. It would then just stop working, the display still shows it as on but you can not do anything with it, no sound comes out of the speakers and you can't switch between inputs (cd/band/aux). The power button does nothing either, the only way I have found to get it working again is turn off the engine, open the driver side door for a couple of seconds then start the engine again. When I brought my car in to the dealership for an oil change a couple of weeks ago they told me unless they can see what is happening they cant diagnose the problem. The problem with this is that it does not do this everytime and usually is only the first time starting the engine after it has been sitting for a while, 6+ hours. If anyone has any ideas what could be causing this would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## VickarCruzer (Jun 1, 2011)

Interment problems suck. I feel your pain. I deal with the other end of these problems. At work I see this now and then (not just cruze) I would suggest that the radio is at fault and your local dealer should be replacing it no matter if “they” can see it or not. When we have radio issues like yours, we replace it. Of course we eliminate all other possibilities, but it results in 90% the radio. In the cruze it’s a little tricky cause they have a “silverbox” radio. The actual radio is a separate silver box from the “dash” cluster. In this case, the cluster could be buggered up too. You need to get your purchase dealer, or even another dealer to try and work with you. I believe you it’s doing it, and even if I was the tech. working on your car, I’ll call it like it is and do whatever it took to make the customer happy.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I am going to bring it in when I get the chance. Thinking I might just wait til it does it again and drive it right into the service lane and leave it running so they can see what I am talking about. As I said when the engine is restarted it will start working properly. Thanks for the response.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I had a similar problem when I was pairing my phone with the Bluetooth. The radio was stuck ON though. I couldn't access anything else in the menu. I turned the radio on and off, it did go off, but came back to the same screen. I took the key out and opened the door, the radio stayed on. I started the engine, stopped the engine, opened the door, tried EVERYTHING. Nothing would turn the radio off or allow me to get out of the Bluetooth set up. I don't remember what ended up fixing it, but it was 10-15 minutes of trying numerous combinations of things.

I haven't had the problem since, but I was pretty convinced for that time that the car was possessed.


----------



## Mjoines (May 14, 2011)

I have the exact same issue. Every time I call a dealer they say they need to see it happen.

Luckily I recorded a video of it, but that doesn't help fix the situation.

Glad to know I am not the only one with the issue.

I posted the video here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-electronics/2495-cruze-2lt-radio-issues.html


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same problem when I got my new phone. Come to find out it was the pairing of new phone with bluetooth causing the problem. After i figured that out and didn't sync the phonebook anymore all my problems went away. Make sure this is happening if you have phone with bluetooth turned on.


----------



## Mjoines (May 14, 2011)

Appreciate the tip, will definitely try this out.

Come to think of it, one day my phone randomly had a message that said something on the lines of: A bluetooth device is requesting access to the phonebook, I don't recall having issues before that.


----------



## Mjoines (May 14, 2011)

Just an FYI for those who are following. I did end up unpairing my phone with my car and then repaired and did not allow phone book access. I thought this fixed it since I had no problems for a week or so. I even went as far as calling Chevy's headquarters and reporting the issue.

A week later the problem is back.

What I found this time though is that the only way I could previously fix the problem was to turn off the car and open the door then turn the car back on, etc. 

I found now that when I turn off Bluetooth on my phone the radio comes back on right away.

Maybe this is just an ongoing bluetooth issue? I saw someone else posted a video on youtube with the same problem, they also had their phone paired with bluetooth.

Who knows.


----------



## BBROCK (Jan 10, 2012)

Hy there this BBROCK from Germany and i got maybe not the same problem but it´s like it ! Everytime i start my Chevy Cruze Hatchback 09/2011 the Radio works good but plays no CD or USB-Stick just after a fully engine start the Radio and CD works and i found out that if you got an CD and an USB-Stick in your Radio running the radio hooks up if i switch the folders of the USB-Stick and it is just able to play songs that are not in a folder strange thing !? Does anyone of you US guys got that kind of Problem too ? Chevy is working on that prob but it´s taking now 3 month to solve this problem !!!


----------



## Adventurene (Mar 11, 2013)

I know this thread is a little old, but the same thing just started happening in my 2012 Cruze. The radio plays for a few seconds, after the car is started, then stops playing, but the display shows the staion, song, etc. Power and all other buttons do nothing. The only way to fix it is to turn off the car, open the driver's side door and restart it. 
Has there been any update to this issue?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Adventurene said:


> I know this thread is a little old, but the same thing just started happening in my 2012 Cruze. The radio plays for a few seconds, after the car is started, then stops playing, but the display shows the staion, song, etc. Power and all other buttons do nothing. The only way to fix it is to turn off the car, open the driver's side door and restart it.
> Has there been any update to this issue?




Adventurene,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to assist you with this concern. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## FernandoCaram (Mar 27, 2013)

Im having the same problem. i cant control the radio, not event the steering conttrols work on it
ive trid a lot of things but nothing seems to work. i would much apreciate if u could help me with this. Its a 3013 chevy cruze


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

FernandoCaram said:


> Im having the same problem. i cant control the radio, not event the steering conttrols work on it
> ive trid a lot of things but nothing seems to work. i would much apreciate if u could help me with this. Its a 3013 chevy cruze


Hi FernandoCaram. My name is Jackie and I am the new GM contact in this forum (along with Crystal). Sarah has moved to a new department. If you feel comfortable please please private message us your VIN#, name, phone number and current mileage. I can look into the matter and speak with your dealer for you if you would like? 

Jackie, GM Customer Service


----------



## Meusher (Jul 19, 2013)

Honestly I'm having the same problem in my 2011 except my radio plays always but even opening the door and restarting the car does not help the buttons still don't work any suggestions?


----------



## czaeug (Feb 5, 2015)

I have a new 2014 Cruze with 200 miles on it and it has radio problems already. The FM and AM bands stopped working the other day but XM was working OK. I tried several known stations and there was only silence, even with the volume turned way up. It started working again while I was on my way to the dealer for service. Now they can't duplicate the problem so they said GM won't replace the radio. I am not happy customer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

czaeug said:


> I have a new 2014 Cruze with 200 miles on it and it has radio problems already. The FM and AM bands stopped working the other day but XM was working OK. I tried several known stations and there was only silence, even with the volume turned way up. It started working again while I was on my way to the dealer for service. Now they can't duplicate the problem so they said GM won't replace the radio. I am not happy customer.


I'm sure it will die again long before the B2B is out. Next time take a video with your phone. I can understand GM (and consequently the dealer) not wanting to replace it because of a single customer complaint. (If you've ever been in customer service, you'll understand the saying "Not all Loons are at the lake.")

But hopefully a good video that show what does and doesn't work will the proof needed to get the authorization to replace it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

czaeug said:


> I have a new 2014 Cruze with 200 miles on it and it has radio problems already. The FM and AM bands stopped working the other day but XM was working OK. I tried several known stations and there was only silence, even with the volume turned way up. It started working again while I was on my way to the dealer for service. Now they can't duplicate the problem so they said GM won't replace the radio. I am not happy customer.


Hey Czaeug,

Very sorry for this! This is certainly an unexpected concern, and we do apologize for this! If you need any additional assistance into the dealership, please do let me know in a private message. Be sure to include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

